# elevator mechanical room sprinkler omission question



## rth (Mar 6, 2014)

IFC 2006 code adopted

Local business wants to know if it is OK to bring the elevator mechanical room up to 2 hour rating and remove the sprinkler head. The newest 13 I have is 2007 and I can't find an omission for this. 21.20.23.2.2 says no omission but I'm not sure this falls into the category of "service room".

The room in question is just under 100 square feet and houses the mechanical for the elevator that contains hydraulic fluid. One head in the room, nothing else, clean room.


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/13384-elevator-shaft-sprinklering.html


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-fire-codes/11362-sprinkler-heads-elevator-shafts.html

There may be a few more

It can bee done but also depends on the elevator car


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 7, 2014)

NFPA 13, 2010

8.15.5.3   Automatic fire sprinklers shall not berequired in elevator machine rooms, elevator machinery spaces, control spaces,or hoistways of traction elevators installed in accordance with the applicableprovisions in NFPA 101, or the applicable building code, where all of thefollowing conditions are met:



(1) The elevator machine room,machinery space, control room, control space, or hoistway of traction elevatoris dedicated to elevator equipment only.

(2) The elevator machine room,machine room, machinery space, control room, control space, or hoistway oftraction elevators are protected by smoke detectors, or other automatic firedetection, installed in accordance with NFPA 72.

(3) The elevator machinery space,control room, control space, or hoistway of traction elevators is separatedfrom the remainder of the building by walls and floor/ceiling or roof/ ceilingassemblies having a fire resistance rating of not less than that specified bythe applicable building code.

(4)  No materials unrelated to elevator equipmentare permitted to be stored in elevator machine rooms, machinery spaces, control rooms, control spaces, or hoistways of traction elevators.



(5) The elevator machinery is notof the hydraulic type.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 7, 2014)

rth said:
			
		

> IFC 2006 code adopted The newest 13 I have is 2007 and I can't find an omission for this. 21.20.23.2.2 says no omission but I'm not sure this falls into the category of "service room".


The 2006 IFC references the 2002 NFPA standard. You should not use a later standard just because it provides the answer you are looking for. You need to understand why there is a difference in the two versions.

Example: Was there a trade off requirement somewhere else for eliminating the sprinkler head? Such as increased fire rating, additional detection devices such as heat or smoke.

When you are satisfied with the answers then you could accept the later version under "alternate materials and methods". Just CYA and document your decision


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 7, 2014)

Sound Advice!


----------



## rth (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys.

8.15.5.3 almost fits except the room has hydraulic machinery. Great find though. Not trying to find the answer they want just trying to avoid having to eat crow on this in a few months as we are expecting the adoption of the 2012 IFC (most of it anyway). Appreciate the help.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 13, 2014)

You may also want to check your state rules, here the elevator control board rules supersede the codes and the don't want sprinklers in any EQ rooms.


----------

